
“designing missiles might have a lesser human cost than working on AI at FB” - huac
https://twitter.com/fchollet/status/964995615993155585
======
drallison
The speculative weasel word here is "might". What are the relative human costs
and how were they defined and estimated? To say "might" tells us nothing but
implies, to some readers, the correctness of the speculation. That is
misleading. (Lede headline writers, take note.)

